# Band camera - non GP options?



## budda (Jan 2, 2019)

We are looking to upgrade our video recording setup for the band.

Currently our options are a Hero 7 black (top end of budget) or two cheaper cameras. I'm hoping some of you have real world experience with GP alternatives.

I'm looking up reviews on various cameras. Our main concern is handling the high volume of a live show and battery life. We've been tracked at 115dB or more. 4K and remote control via app is a plus but 1080P is what we're running now (hero 4 silver). Removable battery definitely a plus!

What say ye?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 2, 2019)

budda said:


> We are looking to upgrade our video recording setup for the band.
> 
> Currently our options are a Hero 7 black (top end of budget) or two cheaper cameras. I'm hoping some of you have real world experience with GP alternatives.
> 
> ...



I have had zero issues with a GP and volume. I think it actually sounds great... depending on where you place it of course.


----------



## budda (Jan 2, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> I have had zero issues with a GP and volume. I think it actually sounds great... depending on where you place it of course.



Our 4 seems to handle it well.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 2, 2019)

budda said:


> Our 4 seems to handle it well.


I guess whats your issues with GPs then...just cost?


----------



## budda (Jan 2, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> I guess whats your issues with GPs then...just cost?



GP is the top of the crop, but we don't really need top of the crop per se. We've found a few other options and I'm just hoping that the reach of this site gets me some feedback from the band side of things. Most people want to know how they'll hold up going down a trail run or rafting, whereas we're wondering about how well the voice activation and tethering work, and how the battery life is in real life usage.

Naturally the sale on the Yi 4K+ we're eyeballing ends tomorrow


----------



## odibrom (Jan 2, 2019)

... a smartphone? At band rehearsals I record the video with a smartphone and the audio with a Zoon Q3HD. Then I have to do some video editing in order to coordinate the 2 different signals before publishing anything. This also allows me to edit the audio with compressors or EQs...


----------



## budda (Jan 2, 2019)

odibrom said:


> ... a smartphone? At band rehearsals I record the video with a smartphone and the audio with a Zoon Q3HD. Then I have to do some video editing in order to coordinate the 2 different signals before publishing anything. This also allows me to edit the audio with compressors or EQs...



We've done the phone + Hero 4. More angles = more fun!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 2, 2019)

We have used a no name camera that cost like $50 before, it was just ok. Not bad for the price.


----------



## TedEH (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm not really familiar with a ton of cameras, but IMO cameras are not made for the kinds of volume you're throwing at it. If your concern is audio quality I'd be looking for a proper solution for just the audio, then you can re-sync it later with whatever video you take. Either a field recorder like the zoom, or bring a laptop+interface with you and record into that either from room mics and/or the board if you can get away with it.


----------



## I play music (Jan 13, 2019)

Can't you get the audio from the mixing desk? And later edit it together with your video footage?


----------



## budda (Jan 13, 2019)

I play music said:


> Can't you get the audio from the mixing desk? And later edit it together with your video footage?



There's not always a desk, and I think the sound people quickly stop putting guitars through the PA


----------



## LegacyOfOddGod (Mar 29, 2019)

We have a Xiami Yi, I think it's on par with the GP!

Úsed it qiute a bit on a couple of our "tour" music videos:

This one featured the Yi more:



This a bit less, but better quality otherwise:


----------

